# Subdomain für VirtualHost



## Julian Maicher (25. August 2009)

Hey!

Ich habe folgenden vhost eingerichtet:

```
NameVirtualHost *:80

<VirtualHost *:80>
  ServerName name
  
  DocumentRoot "/Users/myUser/sfprojects/name/web"
  DirectoryIndex index.php
  <Directory "/Users/myUser/sfprojects/name/web">
    AllowOverride All
    Allow from All
  </Directory>

  Alias /sf /Applications/MAMP/bin/php5/lib/php/data/symfony/web/sf
  <Directory "/Applications/MAMP/bin/php5/lib/php/data/symfony/web/sf">
    AllowOverride All
    Allow from All
  </Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```

Das funktioniert auch alles wunderbar.
Jetzt möchte ich noch eine zusätzliche subdomain für static content einrichten, also _static.name_.


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
  ServerName static.name
  DocumentRoot "/Users/jmaicher/sfprojects/name/web/static"
</VirtualHost>
```

Funktioniert leider überhaupt nicht. 

Ich wäre dankbar für Lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## olqs (31. August 2009)

Die Konfig sieht soweit in Ordnung aus. Im Vhost solltest du noch Zugriff auf das Verzeichnis per <Directory> Eintrag erlauben.

Gibt es einen Eintrag für die Subdomain im DNS? Man kann das auch mit nem Eintrag in die hosts Datei am Client testen.


----------

